# The Ninety Grand Nissan



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No its a 'Ninety Grand Nissan'

Its too fast for the road, too loud for the track, too uncomfortable for long journeys and too ugly to look at, so whtas the point?

The point is my GTR is going to be an absolute road going monster that puts a massive smile on my face every morning when I drive to work.

Its sole purpose is to make me feel like a Driving God, not a poser (Audi R8) not pretend car enthusiast (Alpha Romeo) not a copy cat car lover (Porsche) but a driving God with enough power to silence even the most arrogant superbike rider.

As my GTR seems to divide so much opinion, I though it deserved a nickname, so without being in the slightest bit original, I thought of 'The Starship Enterprise'!










Like the Starship Enterprise she's being built for one purpose and one purpose alone, to boldly go where no other GTR has gone before!

Here she is on the back of a flatbed on her second expedition to Severn Valley Motor Sport in Telford for some go faster stripes and fluffy dice, oh and and few other bits too;

GTC/SVM (NASA) Intercooler Kit
Racing Radiator
Alloy Header Tank With Engine Breather System
GTC Titanium Suction Pipes
80mm Maf Pipes
KW V3 Clubsport Coilovers
Engine And Gearbox Oil Change




















Upon her safe return Ill be fitting some FAT wheels and tyres so watch this space! (get it, watch this SPACE) :lamer:

Heres a video that anyone with similar taste in cars will appreciate Im sure  

YouTube - The Firm - Star Trekkin'


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

2hrs lol


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Did you have a 1hr 50 min sleep


What is the expected power output?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

So when you get to having spent £125K on it, how hard will you punch the first person who says "you could've brought a Porsche for that!"?

Be interested to see the final outcome.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaw_F430 said:


> What is the expected power output?


High.
These mods are more for reliability, power should increase slghtly, currently 722BHP.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No its a 'Ninety Grand Nissan'
> 
> Its too fast for the road, too loud for the track, too uncomfortable for long journeys and too ugly to look at, so whtas the point?
> 
> ...


does this make me captain kurk or scotty?
glad to see bill and ben looking after your wheels alex


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

were you on come dine with me


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

martin320 said:


> were you on come dine with me


ssshhh, he may cook you a pasta bake if you mention that.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Your slating of other car owners seems miss guided...if you are a poser you buy a Lambo not an R8...genuine car enthusiasts buy Alfas not pretend as you put it...having seen the horror that is your car and the way you big yourself up everytime you post it is clear to me who the biggest poser is


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Impressive tinkering! car looks great. Any plans to uprate any gearbox components?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Your slating of other car owners seems miss guided...if you are a poser you buy a Lambo not an R8...genuine car enthusiasts buy Alfas not pretend as you put it...having seen the horror that is your car and the way you big yourself up everytime you post it is clear to me who the biggest poser is


Say what you like about him, you've got to admire his passion and his love of the GTR. He might seem a touch in your face, but the boy loves his car!

Mook


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Only ninety grand? Keep going.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mook said:


> Say what you like about him, you've got to admire his passion and his love of the GTR. He might seem a touch in your face, but the boy loves his car!
> 
> Mook


Agree he is a passionate but he puts all his posts across in a very tasteless way... Reminds me of Manchester City's Stephen Ireland!


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

What an animal, you must be really chuffed with it. Which wheels/tyres you planning on?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Cant wait to see it with some other wheels on, keep going with the mods 

You need to beat SVM into the 9s


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Heh @ that spoiler, looks way cool.

Keep it up.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> Your slating of other car owners seems miss guided...if you are a poser you buy a Lambo not an R8...genuine car enthusiasts buy Alfas not pretend as you put it...having seen the horror that is your car and the way you big yourself up everytime you post it is clear to me who the biggest poser is


careful, he'll start throwing his toys out of his pram


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> careful, he'll start throwing his toys out of his pram


Lol the car does look like a pram now...bet he spends alot of time looking in the mirror thinking how 'cool' he looks!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

robsm said:


> Cant wait to see it with some other wheels on, keep going with the mods
> 
> You need to beat SVM into the 9s


NO TEAM F1 ORDERS HEAR LADS LOL 

GOOD LUCK ALEX KK


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Gatling said:


> Impressive tinkering! car looks great. Any plans to uprate any gearbox components?


Thanks! Already did the weakest link, the clips, clutch pack may follow if power increases much more..


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Your slating of other car owners seems miss guided...if you are a poser you buy a Lambo not an R8...genuine car enthusiasts buy Alfas not pretend as you put it...having seen the horror that is your car and the way you big yourself up everytime you post it is clear to me who the biggest poser is


Ofcourse, Our opinions are all subjective , some may agree with my view on other Alfa drivers, other clarkson disciples such as your goodself may not, but you can keep your politically correct views to yourself, they have no place here


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

R35Bren said:


> What an animal, you must be really chuffed with it. Which wheels/tyres you planning on?


20" HRE C90 Matt black centre with gloss black rims 10.5J Front, 12J Rear wrapped in Michelin Pilot PS2 295-35-20 and 335-30-20 respectively.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Ofcourse, Our opinions are all subjective , some may agree with my view on other Alfa drivers, other clarkson disciples such as your goodself may not, but you can keep your pollitically correct views to yourself, they have no place here


Why am I a Clarkson disciple? You really are an idiot!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

robsm said:


> Cant wait to see it with some other wheels on, keep going with the mods
> 
> You need to beat SVM into the 9s


lol, I think thats highly unlikely as theyre the ones tuning the car for me, Im sure Kev will be the first in to the 9s, even if I follow close behind!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

One in the same ?

Alex's Menu | Food | Channel4.com


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

fykin nice!!!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol this clown makes Rooney look classy!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> One in the same ?
> 
> Alex's Menu | Food | Channel4.com


That's GTRSTAR ?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

apparently so..


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> 20" HRE C90 Matt black centre with gloss black rims 10.5J Front, 12J Rear wrapped in Michelin Pilot PS2 295-35-20 and 335-30-20 respectively.


I have the standard wheels and am glad to be getting rid of the PS2's but my problem was I went for standard width / lower profile and the shoulder on the rears was far too round which compromised stability in a big way when cornering at higher speeds. I was really disappointed with the look too as they didnt fill the arches properly. I reckon standard profile (35 rear and 40 front) with a wider rear section, either 295 or 305 would work well but they arent cheap so cant afford to experiment with them again. Sounds like you're going to have shed loads of grip to lay the 700+bhp down with a 295/335 setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Henry 145 said:


> Lol this clown makes Rooney look classy!


He's got good taste in kitchen appliances

Mook


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Lol this clown makes Rooney look classy!


Henry, if you think that this is what Im like in real life then you are as stupid as the things you write.

In hinesight, When ITV approached me to do the show(yes they approached me) I wish I had said no, A becuase its not a fair contest (the producers fix the result) as Ive never come last at anything in my life, and B because it took an entire team of producers and editors a whole week of filming to make me look like somthing Im not! 

Unfortunately, people like you Henry apear to beleive literally everything they see and hear, so now you may understand the reasoning when I called you 'A Clarkson Disciple'!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

R35Bren said:


> I have the standard wheels and am glad to be getting rid of the PS2's but my problem was I went for standard width / lower profile and the shoulder on the rears was far too round which compromised stability in a big way when cornering at higher speeds. I was really disappointed with the look too as they didnt fill the arches properly. I reckon standard profile (35 rear and 40 front) with a wider rear section, either 295 or 305 would work well but they arent cheap so cant afford to experiment with them again. Sounds like you're going to have shed loads of grip to lay the 700+bhp down with a 295/335 setup :thumbsup:


I hope so!, the wider width PS2 tyres also have a higher load rating so will hopefully cope with the weight of the car better than the lower pro tyres, watch this space! :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Henry, if you think that this is what Im like in real life then you are as stupid as the things you write.
> 
> In hinesight, When ITV approached me to do the show(yes they approached me) I wish I had said no, A becuase its not a fair contest (the producers fix the result) as Ive never come last at anything in my life, and B because it took an entire team of producers and editors a whole week of filming to make me look like somthing Im not!
> 
> Unfortunately, people like you Henry apear to beleive literally everything they see and hear, so now you may understand the reasoning when I called you 'A Clarkson Disciple'!


Listen idiot I had no idea you were on TV...if you could read then perhaps you would see that...but having followed the link posted I can see that you really are as unlikeable as you come across...my problem with you is that all you seem to do is brag...'look at me I just spent x thousands on this...please like me...I am so cool'...whatever you have zero class...fair enough you want to modify your car that is your choice and people will be interested in what you do...but its the way that you go on about money and that you car is the best that winds people on this forum up the wrong way...I have had several PM's today from people agreeing with how tasteless and vile your posts are...you have zero class...this is a forum for car lovers not for people trying to make up for small manhoods and bragging about money...clearly you love being the centre of attention and in your world I would bet a sizeable sum that your 'mates' who are probably only your mates because you buy them drinks, will no doubt tell you how great you are...learn to respect others and be more modest and you might just get people to respect you...


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Alex, (if it's your name), you go for it fella. There are those who talk the talk and those who walk the walk, the walkers generally in the minority!

Jay, others, and myself have already spent and gone where you are going. We are a class on our own. Not because we can (maybe!) afford it, because we choose to spend it on this.

I've spent and spent and spent on my GTR. Over 800 ATW on road fuel, near 1000ATW on race and heading for 1200ATW with a touch of NOS.

Is it unreal. No, because we are making it happen. Is it insane, well not to us. Is it an experience, O Yes! Is it worth it, definitely because of who we are.

I drive, often alone, I smile the huge smile. Is it about self gratification, frequently. We know all we really need to prove is too ourselves. I've taken the occasional passenger who scream at me to slow down and I haven't even given it full large on the loud pedal. 

Trust me, the pond life are irrelevant. Do it because you want to, need to, and who cares what the rest think! 

DaveG


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

arrogance or stupidity?, possibly both...


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

My other half just glanced over to my laptop screen and said 'I rememeber that Come Dine with Me, that guy was a complete c**k' 

I did laugh.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

ATCO said:


> Alex, (if it's your name), you go for it fella. There are those who talk the talk and those who walk the walk, the walkers generally in the minority!
> 
> Jay, others, and myself have already spent and gone where you are going. We are a class on our own. Not because we can (maybe!) afford it, because we choose to spend it on this.
> 
> ...


said by a man into ' self gratification'


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

ATCO said:


> Alex, (if it's your name), you go for it fella. There are those who talk the talk and those who walk the walk, the walkers generally in the minority!
> 
> Jay, others, and myself have already spent and gone where you are going. We are a class on our own. Not because we can (maybe!) afford it, because we choose to spend it on this.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with modifying a car...good on everyone who does it to their pride and joy...I love doing it myself...however with this guy its the way he goes about it which winds me and others up...who cares how much money has been spent!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I completely agree Henry, even though I say this in fear of being called politically correct.. how it hurts...booo hooo


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

ATCO said:


> Alex, (if it's your name), you go for it fella. There are those who talk the talk and those who walk the walk, the walkers generally in the minority!
> 
> Jay, others, and myself have already spent and gone where you are going. We are a class on our own. Not because we can (maybe!) afford it, because we choose to spend it on this.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, somtimes its good to know that Im not alone 

Can I just say, and I know Im not the only one to think this, but there really are some hateful little ***** on this forum, none of them actually start threads themselves, all they do is try to discredit anything that is non pollitically correct, they add nothing to the forum other than their negative opinions, they are like a virus and they use the internet to spread their hate, its such a shame thats all..


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

cleethorpes said:


> said by a man into ' self gratification'


Said by a man who has walked the walk.

We will see if Alex walks the walk.

We already know you haven't.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

ATCO said:


> Said by a man who has walked the walk.
> 
> We will see if Alex walks the walk.
> 
> We already know you haven't.


err.. explain how you know.... exactly you don't... go blow some more smoke up your boyfriend Alex's arse and then knock one out before beddy byes..

sweet dreams....


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I really like the look of the white R35 in the dragtime vids, especially the front end. (see from 20sec onwards)

YouTube - Nissan Skyline GT-R vs Nissan GT-R and Corvette ZR1 vs Nissan GT-R


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> Thanks Dave, somtimes its good to know that Im not alone
> 
> Can I just say, and I know Im not the only one to think this, but there really are some hateful little ***** on this forum, none of them actually start threads themselves, all they do is try to discredit anything that is non pollitically correct, they add nothing to the forum other than their negative opinions, they are like a virus and they use the internet to spread their hate, its such a shame thats all..


Like the vast majority of users of them forum, I have a great interest in the marque...not an interest in self gratification or constant and endless bragging, you come across as an arse, you have a face like a slapped arse.... and I'm sure your parents wish you would visit them more frequently at the gorilla enclosure...London Zoo in case you forgot..


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Jesus, alot of hate going around on this thread!!!! poor guy is only proud of his car!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I have been told your face actually resembles a large nosed stretched out slapped arse... sorry for any confusion


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Thanks Dave, somtimes its good to know that Im not alone
> 
> Can I just say, and I know Im not the only one to think this, but there really are some hateful little ***** on this forum, none of them actually start threads themselves, all they do is try to discredit anything that is non pollitically correct, they add nothing to the forum other than their negative opinions, they are like a virus and they use the internet to spread their hate, its such a shame thats all..


Lol don't try and play the righteous person here...nobody has said don't post about what you are doing to your car...all myself and others on the other threads you have started and the parallel threads that have appeared, feel is that you come across very arrogant and give the impression that you think that you are above everyone else and considerably richer than everyone else...ie you lack class...don't try and dress this up any other way...I take offence at people like yourself who think you are better than everyone else...modesty is something you would do well to develop.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Gatling said:


> Jesus, alot of hate going around on this thread!!!! poor guy is only proud of his car!


Proud is of course fine...banging on about how much money he has spent...tasteless especially in this current climate where so many are struggling to put food on their tables for their families

Hate is a very strong word that is not correct here...I have watched this guy on his other threads and buttoned my lip as his repeated tasteless comments...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Listen idiot I had no idea you were on TV...if you could read then perhaps you would see that...but having followed the link posted I can see that you really are as unlikeable as you come across...my problem with you is that all you seem to do is brag...'look at me I just spent x thousands on this...please like me...I am so cool'...whatever you have zero class...fair enough you want to modify your car that is your choice and people will be interested in what you do...but its the way that you go on about money and that you car is the best that winds people on this forum up the wrong way...I have had several PM's today from people agreeing with how tasteless and vile your posts are...you have zero class...this is a forum for car lovers not for people trying to make up for small manhoods and bragging about money...clearly you love being the centre of attention and in your world I would bet a sizeable sum that your 'mates' who are probably only your mates because you buy them drinks, will no doubt tell you how great you are...learn to respect others and be more modest and you might just get people to respect you...


You bang on about class and its people like you that have created such a class divide in this country, politically correct you all are, but add to that self righteous and opinionated, what are you a politician? all your assumptions are stereotypes theres no free thinking, I firmly believe that people like you in power are what is wrong with british society.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

dont get why everyone makes a big fuss.. its a car enthusiast forum so just sit back enjoy the pictures/story in the post and don't read so much into things :S lighten up guys


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> You bang on about class and its people like you that have created such a class divide in this country, politically correct you all are, but add to that self righteous and opinionated, what are you a politician? all your assumptions are stereotypes theres no free thinking, I firmly believe that people like you in power are what is wrong with british society.


Well leave the country then if you don't want to learn any manners!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

arrogant bragging and extremely self opinionated... take your blinkers off..look very closely in the mirror and you might see the arse you are...though it may be difficult if you are wearing your ' cape of arrogance '

Henry ,you should be a politician as you do appear to speak for the people.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> arrogant bragging and extremely self opinionated... take your blinkers off..look very closely in the mirror and you might see the arse you are...though it may be difficult if you are wearing your ' cape of arrogance '
> 
> Henry ,you should be a politician as you do appear to speak for the people.


We all arrived on earth the same way and we will all probably end up in same place...don't get why people gave to lord it over others... Share passions and loves have lively discussions, agree to disagree but don't think you are better than the next person because you think you have a few quid... Money certainly does not by happiness


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Upon seeing the evidence, 'Come Dine With Me' appears to be a true reflection of this guys character. Hopefully he'll chill out a bit when he loses his virginity.

As Adrian Cronauer said; "I've never seen a white man in more need of a blow job in my life"


:chuckle:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Max Boost said:


> Upon seeing the evidence, 'Come Dine With Me' appears to be a true reflection of this guys character. Hopefully he'll chill out a bit when he loses his virginity.
> 
> As Adrian Cronauer said; "I've never seen a white man in more need of a blow job in my life"
> 
> ...


Reminds me if the Harry Enfield character who bangs on about being 'considerably richer than you!'


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

It seems the jump from standard to around 570bhp is fairly cost effective (Approx £2k) but for the same increase again you're looking at a 'fair' whack. If you then factor in extra cosmetic changes, aero, body, wheels & seats then it soon mounts up.

I'm over the moon with ~570bhp as I do so many bl00dy miles at the moment and dont have to worry too much about putting too much stress on other internals and my wallet.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

loadsa money...

arrogant, self rightous, bragger, short, a nose like Gérard Depardieu .. and televisual proof he can't cook..

well ladies...whats stopping you.....??


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

cleethorpes said:


> err.. explain how you know.... exactly you don't... go blow some more smoke up your boyfriend Alex's arse and then knock one out before beddy byes..
> 
> sweet dreams....


Your condescending posts clearly are an indication of your problem attitude and imply a status as a keyboard warrior. If you have truly walked the walk then in fact you should know all the better. 

Its also a sad reflection that you also indicate membership of the GTROC. 

I presume it is safe to state you, or Henry 145, do not know GTRSTAR at a personal level, but base your contempt and derogatory comments on some public manufactured image. Somewhat like people believe everything they read in the tabloid press.

Could you be correct in you assumptions? Possibly, but unlikely and certainly if it is required to be supported on a fact basis.

Is GTRSTAR genuine? If he walks the walk, yes, if not no. At which point you may be permitted a comment, but not beforehand.

Is your above comment acceptable? No. Its a personal insult to me implying many things I'm not.

Go back to the pond.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> loadsa money...
> 
> arrogant, self rightous, bragger, short, a nose like Gérard Depardieu .. and televisual proof he can't cook..
> 
> well ladies...whats stopping you.....??


It would be great if he was in the Big Brother house then the nation could see him brag rather than us and Come Dine With Me viewers...would feel sorry for the other housemates though!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Atco

what a boring person you appear to be. Over many months GTRSTAR has made it very clear he is completely as I have previously described. It doesn't take a genius to work out what kind of a person he is, even suggesting that a whole tv company conspired to make him lose as he obviously should have won as he never comes last at anything. If you fail to see the pattern, and the ever increasing pile of evidence to support the argument of his personality, then I suggest you and him acquire matching dressing gowns and a suite at a local hotel, place a do not disturb sign on the door... then massage each others " ego's " over the course of a long weekend..

possibly here

Cheltenham Hotel - Montpellier - Hotels in Cheltenham : The Wyastone

bon voyage !


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Why am I a Clarkson disciple? You really are an idiot!


I think the list of cars owned says a lot about a chap.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm all for a ribbing, but the personal attacks of this thread are frankly embarrassing

So he gives it Billy big bollocks, he's got a bit of money and likes to shout about it. Does that give you the right to attack him on a personal level?

It's an enthusiast forum and he's ****ing enthusiastic, don't like his style, don't read his threads, keep attacking him and the other mods might not look on this thread so kindly

Mook


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Godders - Come on then expand!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> I'm all for a ribbing, but the personal attacks of this thread are frankly embarrassing
> 
> So he gives it Billy big bollocks, he's got a bit of money and likes to shout about it. Does that give you the right to attack him on a personal level?
> 
> ...


Fair point although please give some thought to to how rude this guy is over a prolonged period - I find him very offensive


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

cleethorpes said:


> Atco
> 
> what a boring person you appear to be. Over many months GTRSTAR has made it very clear he is completely as I have previously described. It doesn't take a genius to work out what kind of a person he is, even suggesting that a whole tv company conspired to make him lose as he obviously should have won as he never comes last at anything. If you fail to see the pattern, and the ever increasing pile of evidence to support the argument of his personality, then I suggest you and him acquire matching dressing gowns and a suite at a local hotel, place a do not disturb sign on the door... then massage each others " ego's " over the course of a long weekend..
> 
> ...


I may be a boring person as you so claim, although others who actually know me may not share that view. For sure I have not felt the need or had the desire to follow GTRSTAR posts over many months like you clearly have. 

You also seem to have a substantive knowledge for Hotel locations I don't possess or desire for that matter either. 

Or is this some form of fetish you have been keeping in the closet?

I also have never seen 'come dine with me' as it targets an intellectual audience level for which I have no interest, likewise 'big brother', which I saw once briefly and found very boring. I simply noted the tone and personal nature of your comments which I considered inappropriate. 

Whilst you may have 'issues' with GTRSTAR, your approach is out of order and I do find your comments about myself personally insulting and unworthy of this forum. You would be wise to take onboard the advice in Mike's post.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I will withold my comments, though I would say it is a weak attempt at trying to appear blamless in these discussions by saying " I do find your comments about myself personally insulting and unworthy of this forum". 

Your comments have caused me a great deal of distress and I feel unsafe leaving the house...grow up

http://pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=204&t=811241&mid=0&i=60&nmt=Come dine with me NOW&mid=0

just a taste of true personality on there..


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

cleethorpes said:


> like Gérard Depardieu


Didn't he marry Whoopi Goldberg? Now she's called Whoopi Duppy Doo 

Chill guys, that prawn starter looked nice  and we're *all* arseholes from someone else's pov :thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

very true...some bigger than others though..


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Pasta bake anyone? :chuckle:


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where i can watch this "Epic Fail"??

not that i would enjoy it....


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

R35Bren said:


> It seems the jump from standard to around 570bhp is fairly cost effective (Approx £2k) but for the same increase again you're looking at a 'fair' whack. If you then factor in extra cosmetic changes, aero, body, wheels & seats then it soon mounts up.
> 
> I'm over the moon with ~570bhp as I do so many bl00dy miles at the moment and dont have to worry too much about putting too much stress on other internals and my wallet.


its a good point, my need for speed is also my weakness..


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> its a good point, my need for speed is also my weakness..


good number plate for you on sale


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

majestic said:


> good number plate for you on sale


W17NKA


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Right, ive had enough of this shit

Alex, please feel free to start a new thread which I will keep crap free

Mook


----------

